# Processing Day 2021



## indaswamp (Dec 23, 2020)

Well, we have a nice tally of deer and wild hogs; and the season is not over yet. I have 2 does so far and a guy at the hunting club gave me a 110# wild hog. That makes 14 deer and 3 wild hogs so far...

Doe I shot last week:






Gifted wild hog:


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 23, 2020)

My friend is going to Alabama in January to hunt a sod farm with crop deprivation tags. Owner told him to shoot all the deer he cares to bring home. If the tally gets above 15 deer, I will likely need to have 2 separate processing days. He and his coworker already have 4 deer between them so if they load the truck with more deer I'll process their deer together all on a different day.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2020)

Dang that is a lot of meat!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 23, 2020)

Wow, agree with Al. Sounds like a lot of fun though !


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 23, 2020)

Sounds like a lot of work but you will be rewarded


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 23, 2020)

IDS, Some good eats coming soon !


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 23, 2020)

Boy howdy, that's a lot of nice meat on the ground with more to come, you're going to be real busy! RAY


----------



## tallbm (Dec 23, 2020)

That's going to be a nice haul to begin with.  2 hauls if the friends come back with another load haha.

This year eliminated my normal hunting but since 2011 I've hunted what are called MLD properties which are issued tags based on their managed land deer counts.  I meat hunt so I usually take 3-5 of these deer myself.  I usually go with my brother and maybe another so processing is about 9-14 animals for us.  I understand the work involved and do not envy you as I'm usually the one that does the majority of it hahaha.

I look forward to when you can rest from having it done AND too seeing the end product of all that lovely meat :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2020)

Nice but that's a lot of Cutting. I'm no slouch with a Blade and it took me a couple of hours to bone, trim and cut 4 legs and 2 shoulders!...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 23, 2020)

14 deer?    Wow


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 23, 2020)

I have a hard time cooling 50lbs of whole meat (no garage fridge) ... Can't imagine keeping all that meat cold for any length of time ... 

Enjoy the Butcher ...


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 23, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Dang that is a lot of meat!
> Al


All the deer will have already been deboned, trimmed, and ready for the grinder. On average, 15-20# grind per deer after roasts and back straps are cut and vac. sealed...



Winterrider said:


> Wow, agree with Al. Sounds like a lot of fun though !


I will not be doing this alone. Should have 5-6 people there for a 12-14 hour day to get it all done. I believe my little 12 year old nephew will be there this year to learn and help out.



smokerjim said:


> Sounds like a lot of work but you will be rewarded


Lots of good eats! we might push 700# of finished product this year!



crazymoon said:


> IDS, Some good eats coming soon !


Yes indeed...I'm gonna save one wild hog ham for salami. I'm looking forward to that project!



sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy, that's a lot of nice meat on the ground with more to come, you're going to be real busy! RAY


Roger that Ray! I'll post up the final tally when the seasons are done.



tallbm said:


> That's going to be a nice haul to begin with.  2 hauls if the friends come back with another load haha.
> 
> This year eliminated my normal hunting but since 2011 I've hunted what are called MLD properties which are issued tags based on their managed land deer counts.  I meat hunt so I usually take 3-5 of these deer myself.  I usually go with my brother and maybe another so processing is about 9-14 animals for us.  I understand the work involved and do not envy you as I'm usually the one that does the majority of it hahaha.
> 
> I look forward to when you can rest from having it done AND too seeing the end product of all that lovely meat :)


Thanks tallbm! 3rd weekend in February is usually when we like to schedule it.


chef jimmyj said:


> Nice but that's a lot of Cutting. I'm no slouch with a Blade and it took me a couple of hours to bone, trim and cut 4 legs and 2 shoulders!...JJ


Thanks chef... The boning, trimming, and chopping all the deer takes place well ahead of processing day. We simply do not have enough time to do it all on processing day. The meat has to be thawed and ready for the grinder 6am sharp! We do however bone and chop up the boston butts.


pc farmer said:


> 14 deer?    Wow


Yep. Last year we did 11 or 12....



JckDanls 07 said:


> I have a hard time cooling 50lbs of whole meat (no garage fridge) ... Can't imagine keeping all that meat cold for any length of time ...
> 
> Enjoy the Butcher ...


Lots of coolers with ice. And a big double door commercial refrigerator. Well that and hoping for a blistery cold day for processing day! Last year was perfect...high of 42*F.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 24, 2020)

That's nice that all the meat is deboned and trimmed.
It's always a mad dash for me to get all the animals deboned and trimmed because I have to kepe them in 3 giant coolers and keep them supplied with full ice.
Getting the animals out of the coolers and into the fridge is hard work the 1st 2-3 days of debone and trim.
After that its all down hill with grinding, stuffing, and vac sealing.  Well some whole cuts get vac sealed after trimming and deboning to open up more fridge space but you get the idea :)


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 25, 2020)

I stopped by the firehouse to wish the guys a Merry Christmas. They informed me that the PSC building got a new commercial freezer. Gonna be great for processing day!!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Meat lugs will fit nicely on the shelves...


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 27, 2020)

35# of meat off the wild hog. The shot blew out the middle shoulder bone on both sides so lost some meat.






I cut the coppas to dry cure after a nap in the deep freeze...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 27, 2020)

Beautiful harvest. Enjoy.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 28, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> 35# of meat off the wild hog. The shot blew out the middle shoulder bone on both sides so lost some meat.
> View attachment 477368
> 
> 
> ...


It happens.

FYI I hunt with my 300 Blackout a lot and I take double shoulder double lung shots and it doesnt tear up shoulders at all.  Maybe golf ball or a little more of bloodshot.  Kinda nice, but not so nice to be trackin in the dark, hence double shoulder double lung :D


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 29, 2020)

The hog was given to me, I'm not complaining at all. It's free meat. After deboning and trimming the meat, I'll tell ya, I'm really leaning towards blending it with commodity pork and making salami with it! Creminelli's Fine meats makes a blended wild hog and domestic hog salami...


----------



## tallbm (Dec 29, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> The hog was given to me, I'm not complaining at all. It's free meat. After deboning and trimming the meat, I'll tell ya, I'm really leaning towards blending it with commodity pork and making salami with it! Creminelli's Fine meats makes a blended wild hog and domestic hog salami...


Wish I had a freezer that could kill the micro parasites in pork by freezing.  I don't blend em since I have to cook em to 165F but wild pork flavor is amazing anyhow!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 29, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Wish I had a freezer that could kill the micro parasites in pork by freezing.  I don't blend em since I have to cook em to 165F but wild pork flavor is amazing anyhow!


Per the CDC:


> Freeze pork less than 6 inches thick for 20 days at 5°F (-15°C) to kill any worms.


https://www.cdc.gov/parasites/trichinellosis/prevent.html
My newest Frigidare freezer will get down to at least 0*F. As will most newer frost free non-commercial single compressor freezers. Dad has one that will get down to -9*F. I may transfer the wild hog meat into his freezer......


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 29, 2020)

Hey tallbm....great read on Trich, in wild game. Really helped set my mind at ease....

https://honest-food.net/on-trichinosis-in-wild-game/



> As it happens, the trichinae parasite is extremely rare in wild game and it is even more rare for anyone to become sick with trichinosis from eating game. According to a *Centers for Disease Control study that surveyed incidence of the disease* from 2008 to 2012, there were only 84 cases of trichinosis in all of America. Of those, 43 were eating wild game. That’s 43 people in a five-year period, and 30 of those 43 were in one incident, an unfortunate party I’ll describe in detail later. Consider that number when you think of the millions of people who eat wild game every year.


And..


> Texas hogs appear to be largely free of the parasite, according to *this research*.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 30, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Per the CDC:
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/parasites/trichinellosis/prevent.html
> My newest Frigidare freezer will get down to at least 0*F. As will most newer frost free non-commercial single compressor freezers. Dad has one that will get down to -9*F. I may transfer the wild hog meat into his freezer......



I don't think any of mine do :(
But oh well someday.  They do their job for now hahaha


----------



## tallbm (Dec 30, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Hey tallbm....great read on Trich, in wild game. Really helped set my mind at ease....
> 
> https://honest-food.net/on-trichinosis-in-wild-game/
> 
> ...



Interesting!  Maybe way more prevalent in bears?


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 30, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Interesting!  Maybe way more prevalent in bears?


...and cougars....


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 16, 2021)

Well, My buddy brought 3 deer home from the turf farm hunt. And there's been another 3 deer killed by our group at the deer camp. That's 20 deer and 3 wild hogs so far. Will definitely be doing 2 separate processing days.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 16, 2021)

Jut got a text from my cousin, his daughter shot a cow horn spike (main beams only; 15" spread, no points) this morning. So that makes 21.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 16, 2021)

You are going to be a busy man! :D


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2021)

22...
Dad shot a buck this morning, first buck in 10 years for him. Has a broken right main beam...
*





*


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2021)

^^^and that is a rub on the tree in the pic...


----------



## tallbm (Jan 18, 2021)

Nice man, glad he could score a buck!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Nice man, glad he could score a buck!


Thanks tallbm, yeah I too am glad he killed a buck this season. I just talked to my brother, they shot 3 does this weekend as well for deer herd management so now the total is 24 deer, 3 wild hogs. Definitely doing 2 processing days!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 18, 2021)

The cooler is full. When are you cutting meat. Awsome harvest.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> The cooler is full. When are you cutting meat. Awsome harvest.


I helped my cousin process/package one deer tonight. All the meat for ground went into one big vac seal bag. We are breaking down the other 4 tomorrow at the firehouse, he is on shift. 

Processing day will be scheduled tomorrow...I'm hoping to have it weekend after valentines day. And hope we have a cold day for it....


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 30, 2021)

So, My friend's buddy decided to process his own deer meat this year. He bought a grinder and stuffer; wanted to do his own blends-venison/pork jalapeno and cheese smoke sausage and some pineapple from a kit he bought. He harvested 7 deer so that takes our total down to 17 deer and 3 hogs for processing this year. We plan on doing it all in one day. 
I picked up 1000 1# wild game meat bags for the breakfast sausage and the ground meat. Got those for $40 instead of paying $12/100 locally. Also picked up one of those meat bag tape machines for $15. That will speed things up some. It's looking like close to 600# of finished product once we are done.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 30, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> So, My friend's buddy decided to process his own deer meat this year. He bought a grinder and stuffer; wanted to do his own blends-venison/pork jalapeno and cheese smoke sausage and some pineapple from a kit he bought. He harvested 7 deer so that takes our total down to 17 deer and 3 hogs for processing this year. We plan on doing it all in one day.
> I picked up 1000 1# wild game meat bags for the breakfast sausage and the ground meat. Got those for $40 instead of paying $12/100 locally. Also picked up one of those meat bag tape machines for $15. That will speed things up some. It's looking like close to 600# of finished product once we are done.



Nice to hear the workload has lightened a bit, it always helps.
yeah the 1k 1pound bags are a great price.  

If you dont mind me asking what style of poly bags do you have?  
I have some that look like this:






I ask because I've been looking for someone to trade some bags with to get some blue pork, and some red beef bags for a total of 3 different colors for different grind.

I figure if 3 people would buy 1k of each type they could swap to have a good amount of all 3 hahaha.

If anyone ever gets interested in a swap deal let me know :)

Finally, dude the tape bag machine is a life saver.  The only way to go for me.  Hog rings are the devil! hahahhaa


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 30, 2021)

I just bought 3 different colors of tape, that way you can tell what is in it from the color of the tape at a glance. Mine look like that. but are black ink on white bags.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 30, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I just bought 3 different colors of tape, that way you can tell what is in it from the color of the tape at a glance. Mine look like that. but are black ink on white bags.



Oh good thinking!!
I just found an option for opaque white, clear, and I think they had plain white as well.
If I did white bags I could write on them.  Also I could combo up with colored tape like you are doing.

Thanks for the tip! :)


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 17, 2021)

Picked up 50# of pork back fat trim this afternoon for the deer processing day.





Had a change of plans. My cousin's wife's family Christmas Party was postponed due to Covid. They scheduled it for this weekend, so he is out. I am doing my friend's meat this weekend (5 deer and 2 hogs), and we will do the rest of it next weekend when my cousin is on shift at the firehouse.

For my friend:
80# venison/ pork smoke sausage
70# deer/ pork ground meat
50# wild hog smoke sasuage


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 23, 2021)

Well, got my friend's processing done for him. Made 67# grind stuffed in 1# bags. Ended up with 75# deer/wild hog/ domestic pork smoke sausage and 54# wild hog/ domestic pork smoke sausage. Did first grind Saturday with seasoning, salt, cure #1, and phosphates added, mixed, and then put into meat lugs for 24 hours. Second grind Sunday, milk powder and added water mixed in, stuffed into 32-35mm hog casing, bagged and in fridge. Smoked them today.

Loaded up in the smokehouse to dry casings...





Smoked with pecan and cherry to 140*F INT and held for 1.5 hours,





quench in ice water to stop cooking. Bagged and back in the fridge overnight, will cut and vac pack tomorrow night at the firehouse. all pork on top, venison/pork on bottom...


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 23, 2021)

No pics. of the ground meat, but I'll take more pics. this weekend when we process the rest of the meat.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 23, 2021)

Nice! Keep at it, u will be done soon :)


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2021)

Vac packed all my friends smoked sausage tonight @ the firehouse...


----------



## tallbm (Feb 26, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Vac packed all my friends smoked sausage tonight @ the firehouse...
> View attachment 486694
> 
> View attachment 486695
> ...


Ah man what a lucky friend he is hahaha, That all looks amazing!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 28, 2021)

Long day today on little sleep.... we processed almost 380# today. And I will be taking all the leftover pork butt and doing a big run of cajun smoke sausage this week...120# or so. Stay tuned, I'll post pics. in the near future. I'm going crash now....peace.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2021)

Pics. of Processing Day 2021...

coarse grind for fresh sausage











milk powder, phosphates, and added water blended with whisk attachemnt on a hand blender..






final grind of fresh sausage thru 6mm plate:





First fresh sausage coil off the stuffer...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2021)

Making Fresh sausage Links:











Packaging..






Lunch was 1/3# fresh sausage patties on toast...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2021)

Making Breakfast Sausage...

The seasoning,  Steens cane syrup, phosphates in added water (not blended with milk powder yet)






Mix all into coarse grind:






Final grind:






Stuffed in 1# bags(used green tape for the breakfast sausage)






Some of the days creations in the freezer...






Fresh sausage on top, ground meat in the middle (red tape) along with chili grind in front (blue tape), breakfast sausage (green tape) on bottom...

Dad wanted some burger patties made with some of his grind meat...


----------



## 73saint (Mar 2, 2021)

Impressive to say the least!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2021)

All in for processing day (s) 2021, we will have made 649# of product...17 deer and 3 wild hogs. 

210# Venison & pork grind
50# Venison & beef grind
16# 100% Venison coarse grind chili meat
80# Venison & Pork Fresh sausage
76# Venison & Pork Breakfast sausage
80# Venison & Pork smoke sausage
50# Wild hog Smoke sausage
120# Left over domestic pork smoke sausage

...make that 682# processed meats.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 2, 2021)

Amazing and... phew its done!
I understand and appreciate the effort brother!

I love the final product but man processing so many animals is a ton of work.  I need to find some reliable helpers like it seems you have hahaha... well first I have to get back to hunting.  Hopefully this season if the world isnt still falling apart from COVID :)


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 6, 2021)

We had 62# of commodity pork and fat left over. I pulled 2 double packs of butts out of the freezer and one of the firemen bought another double pack. That gave us 121.5# of pork grind for a big run of Cajun Smoke Sausage. Wednesday afternoon we did coarse grind, seasoning, salt, cure #1, and phosphates. Put that back in the double fridge until friday afternoon when we did final grind thru 6mm plate, NFDM and added water mixed in, then stuffed into 35mm hog casings. Final weight came out to 140# stuffed in casings.

Smoking them today...it's a very full smokehouse and will take about 10 hours as it is a lot of thermal mass to heat up.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 7, 2021)

Forgot to post the final pic. after finished smoking last night...





And we packaged today...


----------



## tallbm (Mar 7, 2021)

Ahhh man that looks amazing!  You might force me to make some sausage haha.  I think I may nail my Texas Hot Gut recipe next time, if not then definitely the time after :)


----------



## Domie (Mar 24, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> 35# of meat off the wild hog. The shot blew out the middle shoulder bone on both sides so lost some meat.
> View attachment 477368
> 
> 
> ...


The Good Book says "Do Not Covet Thy Neighbors goods" but DANG.....!  That wild hog looks great!


----------

